# Savateurs vs. Thai Boxers?



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2002)

I know that Thai boxers are typically successful in their matches against a variety of types of martial artists. Has there been a fight between an exponent of Savate and an exponent of Muay Thai?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2002)

Incidentally, I note from this page the claim that Savate influenced the development of Muay Thai. Some of the claims there seem a bit exaggerated however.


----------



## wldct1998 (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey, I thought this would be a perfect thread to introduce myself as a new member of the forum.  Okay, I guess since I filled out my member profile, that was really my introduction.

Anyway, I don't know a lot about Savate, but I've always heard that Muay Thai influenced Savate, but I suppose it could go both ways.  I do believe Muay Thai has far older origins, though.  I don't know anything about the two styles being pitted against each other, but would be interested in finding out.  I would imagine Muay Thai would prevail because it's my understanding that Savate is limited mostly to snap kicks, while Muay Thai derives most of its power from hip rotation.  I would love to see Savate, though, but it is so rare here in the U.S.  I hear they wear shoes with pointed tips on them.  Now that would make for an interesting fight!

Any Savateurs out there?


----------



## Toasty (Apr 4, 2002)

Actually, my Muay Thai instructor just told me about a tape he saw that had Savate vs. Muay Thai...the Savateur won.
But the rules were Savate=no shoes    Muay Thai=no knees or elbows.
He is gonna try to get a copy from his Savate teacher (Salem Assli), for me to see, i'll be able to comment on it more fully then.
I've just started playing around with some Savate, very interesting and of course the shoe makes alot of difference.

Rob


----------



## wldct1998 (Apr 5, 2002)

Cool, a response finally!  I'd like to learn some savate, but it's hard to find places that teach it.  I bet the shoes do make a difference?  I know they're pointed.  What're they made of, how hard are they, etc?  And what are normal savate fight rules?  I mean, do they kick above and below the waist?  I know they don't have the knees and elbows like Muay Thai.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Apr 7, 2002)

Hi everyone. 

My knowledge of Savate, was that it was actually influenced by Chinese Gung Fu. I don't know the exact timeline, as I don't have the information directly in front of me. 

When the French used to trade with the Chinese, at that time France had some knowledge of English boxing. Savate was actually inspired from bar fights that the French used to get in while visiting China. They had no knowledge of leg techniques, and when the Chinese beat some of the French men with leg techniques, they decided to adopt the leg moves, and created a hybrid between boxing and some leg techniques from Gung Fu.

Sorry my description sounds so vague, its just been awhile since I've seen information on Savate. I actually have a video document that was played on the discovery channel... just have to find the darn tape.


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 7, 2002)

Having seen very little savate in action, I still have to say there is some Muay Thai in there. Let's not forget that France occupied a sizable chunk of SE Asia in the not too distant past, and I think there must have been some adoption of MT movements/principles. Then again, I could be completely wrong. I did say I haven't seen very much savate.


----------

